# some infredreds,  you like?



## DIRT (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a few new infrareds,  Terri these are for you so...tell me what you think, huh.


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

Are you kidding???? You nailed it, you nailed it!!! :cheer: I love the one of your daughter - you are much braver than I. :heart: Just beautiful!


Now be a good boy and tell Auntie Terri all about your exposure settings. :sillysmi:


----------



## DIRT (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry for the red x's I fixed it.

Thanks terri,  I rated @ iso 360 red #25 filter and manual exposure and tadda!  I have more soon for ya.


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm looking forward to it! :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

digital or film?


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> digital or film?


 
Where do hummingbirds sleep? Or do they? :scratch:


----------



## Karalee (Aug 23, 2005)

Did you forget what forum your in Jonmikal!

Heathern :lmao:


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, now he's gonna get all snorty and pouty again..... cause we had a snicker..... 

c'mon and feel the HIE, Johnny! Perfect temperature, you can even dive here! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

Those are excellent!

Damn, quit getting me interested in this *ewww face* film stuff again!


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Those are excellent!
> 
> Damn, quit getting me interested in this *ewww face* film stuff again!


 Oh, go on and load up that Rollei of yours.....quit being coy.....you KNOW you wanna..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

I wanna load it with some IR....but not much around


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> I wanna load it with some IR....but not much around


 Try the Maco stuff. Plenty of it around!  Just not as fast as the HIE, but supposed to be pretty cool stuff. :thumbup: 

You can get it from B&H, I think. Just click on the link below and.....wait. You know that part already. :mrgreen:


----------



## Karalee (Aug 23, 2005)

So chase we should be able to have Chase knee deep in this "film stuff" by the end of the month!


----------



## santino (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't like, I LOVE #2 & #1!!!! 
if I had the opportunity I would frame #2 and put it on a wall (it would be perfect for a cd cover etc. outstanding)


----------



## minew_m (Aug 24, 2005)

I absolutely love #2!  That is an amazing picture.  I have to start expirementing with infrared myself.


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 24, 2005)

Awesome pics Jesse!!

Now refresh me on which cameras can even use the IR film.  I know that my Nikon N70 can't take it but I'm not sure which ones can.


----------



## terri (Aug 24, 2005)

As long as your camera doesn't have one of those IR film advancers/counters you should be in good shape. And it's a matter of debate whether those will do more than fog along the sprockets, but I've yet to see anyone risk a roll testing that theory.  Maybe Matt Needham has. 

I use my older cams....Pentax ME, and want to try my Zeiss Contaflex next.


----------



## DIRT (Aug 24, 2005)

I appreciate the comment all,  Hobbes I use solid metal old canon A1 for infrared,  I havent used any other bodies for IR but I would say try it and see,  I read somwhere that the counter only fogs the edge of the sprocket holes.  or else look on ebay for an old camera.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 24, 2005)

DIRT said:
			
		

> I read somwhere that the counter only fogs the edge of the sprocket holes.



In the examples I have seen the fogging occurs mostly in the sprocket hole area  on one side of the film.  It extends maybe 1 mm or so into the actual image area of the neg, so it's easily cropped out.


----------



## terri (Aug 24, 2005)

Matt, you're a spooky guy. Did you hear your name mentioned in this thread and thought you'd check it out?


----------



## binglemybongle (Oct 12, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Oh, go on and load up that Rollei of yours.....quit being coy.....you KNOW you wanna..... :mrgreen:


 

I know i wanna! Problem is i cant meter through the lens on my Roleicord.

Whats the adjustment to make for using a hand held light meter?

Don't know how to word it but...... what adjustments do i make to the f-stop/shutter speed for a hoya 25a (or equivalant for the rollei which is on order!!!)

Goddam my newbieness. Can someone else supply the correct terminology for making this adjustment???!!!


----------



## terri (Oct 12, 2005)

binglemybongle said:
			
		

> I know i wanna! Problem is i cant meter through the lens on my Roleicord.
> 
> Whats the adjustment to make for using a hand held light meter?
> 
> ...


 Ah, your newbieness is fine.  No worries, matey, I am a fumbling newbie too, in the grand scheme of things. Maybe once I've been at this for 10 years or so I'll feel like I have a grip. :razz:

My husband has shot the Maco IR through his Rollei and he's getting beautiful negatives. I'll check with him again on how he metered it handheld, with the #25 red then held over the lens. But this will be for the Maco film, there is no HIE in 120 format.


----------



## binglemybongle (Oct 12, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> But this will be for the Maco film, there is no HIE in 120 format.


 

True but ive been thinking of using Ilford sfx200.

I know its not quite as sensitive but hey...........

Will have to find the best ISO to shoot but ill start with the (what seems to be) standard 360 and work from there.

By the way, can you get hoya filters to fit the rollei bayonet 1 fitting?

Ive been shown a site that sells the bay 1 filters and they "look" similar but starting with a Hoya 25a would be good.


----------



## terri (Oct 12, 2005)

binglemybongle said:
			
		

> True but ive been thinking of using Ilford sfx200.
> 
> I know its not quite as sensitive but hey...........
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure you can. Hey, I love the Ilford, it's much easier to use and you get a nice IR look. :thumbup:


----------



## binglemybongle (Oct 12, 2005)

This is great. It's like a really slow conversation!

Do you mean that you can shoot at ISO 360 for Ilford as well??? Or about the hoya filter??? Or Both???!!!


----------



## terri (Oct 12, 2005)

binglemybongle said:
			
		

> This is great. It's like a really slow conversation!
> 
> Do you mean that you can shoot at ISO 360 for Ilford as well??? Or about the hoya filter??? Or Both???!!!


 That, I do not know. Using 35mm, I just rated the Ilford 200 and metered TTL, with very good results. You might google the stuff, or check the Ilford site's recommendations for the 120. 

Read as much as you can, then test a few rolls, while keeping an exposure log. You'll learn much quicker that way.


----------



## DIRT (Oct 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> But this will be for the Maco film, there is no HIE in 120 format.




aaaahhh dont get out of line terri... there is some secret kodak IR 120 size  check this out,  it is 70mm aerial IR film that has been cut down and spooled 120 size.

http://www.davidromano.com/Film.html

who's Your daddy?


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2005)

DIRT said:
			
		

> aaaahhh dont get out of line terri... there is some secret kodak IR 120 size check this out, it is 70mm aerial IR film that has been cut down and spooled 120 size.
> 
> http://www.davidromano.com/Film.html
> 
> who's Your daddy?


 It's been D/C by Kodak, so Romano can't do it anymore. He's filling his final orders for the stuff. Brad got 6 rolls. :razz:

Who's YOUR daddy now???


----------



## DIRT (Oct 26, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> It's been D/C by Kodak, so Romano can't do it anymore. He's filling his final orders for the stuff. Brad got 6 rolls. :razz:
> 
> Who's YOUR daddy now???




<--------------------Owned,  sorry mom.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow! Awesome pics.  Love the second one.


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2005)

DIRT said:
			
		

> <--------------------Owned, sorry mom.


 Trust me, it doesn't make me happy to be right on this. :meh: I'd much rather discover someone else has picked up the formula and is in production!


----------

